# Wake up to the deception.



## unconventional (Jun 6, 2008)

Rules I live by in regards to food. 

If it's in a box, it's dead. Bread should not be able to stay alive on a shelf in a supermarket for 2 months. 

Read labels. Crackers should have 3 ingredients. Flour, water, salt. 

This shit pisses me the fuck off and is why I've become 3/4 raw diet. Even the vegetables that are sold at most places are DEAD. I don't cook, I fucking hate it. Why? It takes away from guitar time. So I refuse to eat shit out of a box. I eat live foods, nuts, grains, blend vegetables with water and drink, eat nuts, fruits. Drink soy milk but not too much of one thing and less of another, but never anything out of a box. 

Food goes bad. If it does not go bad, it means one or two things
1. It's loaded with chemicals that make it not go bad
2. It's not food. 

Learn to live with the fact that if it's not tasty, it's good for you. That's how I live basically. 

I do love a porterhouse steak once a week though. So I'm not a total granola crunchie. The fact is this. These FUCKING ASSHOLES have no idea what all these chemicals do to a person.

I see my wife eating that low fat bullshit. Washing it down with diet coke, yet she's still overweight. 

Low fat diets are the leading cause of breast cancer in women. Most don't know this, most think I'm insane, but I'm right. Do your reasearch.

Salt - here's a clue. Salt is not white. Go to a beach and look at the color of salt. It's only white in a bottle because it's been stripped of everything that is good for you in it. Yet we're told that salt is bad. D'UH

Salt, such as redmond sea salt (which is not white) has many natural minerals and constituants in it. Salt helps your body retain water in your cells by a process called osmosis. Most of the garbage salt doesn't have the capacity to reach where it's supposed to go because it's basically SHIT. 

Sugar. More bullshit. Sugar is not white and you've been sold another lie. Organic Pure Cane Sugar is what you want and in moderation like everything.

Fish Oil - I recommend highly 2-3G of fish oil per day. Guessers (Doctors) usually put stroke and heart patients on several grams of Fish oil per day. Most of the time you'll see 1200mg fish oil capsules. This is a fuckng LIE too. It's 1200mg total of the 3 different omega 3's. So your actually only getting 400mg or so of each type of omega. Get a good quality fish oil if you can like Carlsons that is tested thoroughly for heavy metals  and mercury . 

Carrotts. Carrots are the vegetable from God. Not too many people are aware of the power of carrotts. I usually make some Organic carrot juice 1x per week with a green power (quality) juicer. Wal Mart Juicer will not cut it. Has to be a slow churning masticating juicer as they high RPMs produced via centrifugal juicers produce heat which kills enzymes and nutrients in vegetables. 

When I get sick. I double on the carrot juice. 2-4 8oz glasses per day. I reduce my calorie intake considerably to just light foods such as oat meal and soups so my body can devote more time and energy to immune system function rather than figuring how the fuck to digest a rack of ribs. 

Carrot juice has beta-carotene in it which is basically Vitamin - A which is not the same as the BULLSHIT vitamin A which you see on the shelf in a bottle, which will actually render you toxic if you take too much. I've kicked many a colds ass in a day with carrot juice and a few other things that I do when my body is fighting off a virus. 

Colds - I don't buy the BULLSHIT that you "catch a cold" I believe that we already have almost every virus in us already known to man. It's how you conduct your emotional state (first and foremost) and what you eat and the amount of sleep and stress involved in your life. 

Cold Remedies - ALL BULLSHIT

Milk - I suffered 33 years of endless sinus problems. I was on every type of medicine there is for sinus infections. One day I woke up and stopped drinkiing milk. Guess what happened? 33 years of blocked nasal passages gone within a few months. No more pills, sprays and BULLSHIT remedies that DO_NOTHING. 

Milk is pure shit. Your body can not absorb calcium in the form that it is in in cows milk. If you know anyting about chemistry, you'd know what I'm talking about. The milk we drink actually robs the body of calcium, no lie. We're told how bad Meat is and how good Milk is. In Kenya, all they eat is meat pretty much and no milk. They have no osteoperosis. Over here in the USA, osteoperosis is rampant. Hmm.... Imagine that ha?
Simply think like this. Do you fucking drink cats milk? Why not? Because it's for cats. Well, then, why the fuck would you drink cows milk?

Perhaps milk is not that bad to begin with, but it's the way we fuck with it and render it useless to the human body with pasteurization, hormones and all the other SHIT that they put in it. Go to www.notmilk.com and educate yourself. 

Butter - I can't believe it's not butter. It's not butter. It's fucking BULLSHIT chemicals. I see my wife spraying on butter on an english muffin loaded with SHIT and High Fructose Corn Surup and I want to scream. How do you think they get this "so called" butter to be able to spray? WTF? Butter is not sprayable. 

Here's an idea. Buy Kays butter. Made in Maine, with fucking milk, salt and water like back in the olden times. Don't buy the BULLSHIT butter. I realize that I just contradicted myself somewhat with the butter / milk thing, but my point is if your going to eat butter. Fucking eat butter. 

High Fructose Corn Surup. This is why the country is so fucking fat. Soda is primarily HFCS. HFCS is a bullshit way for these ASSHOLES to make a more sweetener for less $$ at the consumers expense. The body knows not how to metabolize HFCS and stores it as fat. So think about that next time your opening up your Coca Cola. Coka Cola does not give a fuck about you. I say tell them to take their SHIT SODA and stuff it up their ass. You want a real soda? Boylans pure cane soda. Try that with your rum 

This is only the beginning folks. With the advent of the internet, more and more people are educating themselves to the deception that is out there. Greed has taken over this country and far outweighs any big corporation giving a fuck about you. It's all greed based, based in fear. Fear that there is not enough to go around. Look up in the sky. Is the fucking universe lacking? It's a god damn illusion that there is any lack. It's the fact that a select greedy fucking few are hording out of fear. 

Now, usually when I speak to people about this shit, I'm the bad guy. Hopefully people on here are young and receptive enough to at least put aside what they think they know and open their eyes and shut off the ego enough to realize that you've been bullshitted your entire life. So you can spend the rest of your days in denial, or you can help spread this message and put these greedy fucks where they belong, which is serving their karmic debt. 

Rest at ease my friends though. Everything has a balance and karma always has to get paid up eventually. So open your eyes, shut off your god damn television that's been brainwashing you and keeping you locked in the matrix. You can be in the matrix, but not of it. That's your choice. Most of folks are in it knee deep, so much so that they don't even know they don't even know. 

That's all for now. 

Any fucking questions?

Next installment. The BULLSHIT DECEPTION about Vitamin C and Ascorbic acid and how the 2 are not in any way inter-related. Yes, you've been fooled again.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 6, 2008)

BEST FUCKING READ THIS WEEK!

Damnit man, thats phenomenal. I'm a vegetarian because of the bullshit in meat these days (lunch meat? lolwut?) and I try to be organic as much as I can, but this really opened my eyes. Highly appreciated!



> Now, usually when I speak to people about this shit, I'm the bad guy.



Exactly, seems when you talk sense these days, people do not want to hear it. Whether it be about the reality of the music industry or truly eating right, not some bullshit diet.

I'm a vegetarian now, and was thinking of going raw-foodist a year back. Very interested in your thoughts on that. Also wouldn't mind talking vitamins and supplements with you, which to go for/what to avoid.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 6, 2008)

You kinda sound like that Jack LeLaine Power Juicer guy. 

though, i gotta agree with you on the High fructose corn syrup. Try to find a drink at a convenience store besides water that doesn't have it.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2008)

I like cooked dead things 

99% of my diet is whole foods and I always read labels.

No one in my family is overweight.

I use sea salt (grey in colour)

I considered importing Sucanat as it is impossible to get here.

I have been known to chew on Sugarcane as a treat.


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 6, 2008)

I think what your saying make sense, but if you tone it down you'll be able to reach a lot more people then by shouting it, saying that it is a fraud,bullshit and food for morons  

Even though your right


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think what your saying make sense, but if you tone it down you'll be able to reach a lot more people then by shouting it, saying that it is a fraud,bullshit and food for morons
> 
> Even though your right



I was expecting him to mention 4 simultaneous 24 hour days in 1 rotation of the earth at the end


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I think what your saying make sense, but if you tone it down you'll be able to reach a lot more people then by shouting it, saying that it is a fraud,bullshit and food for morons
> 
> Even though your right



What he said. While you're probably right, the way you're presenting it makes it a little more difficult to take seriously.

Nice bits of info there, though.


----------



## Trespass (Jun 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> What he said. While you're probably right, the way you're presenting it makes it a little more difficult to take seriously.
> 
> Nice bits of info there, though.



I disagree, as someone who gets frustrated and uses this diction, I understand he's completely serious. Perhaps those that see him as "a joke" are also the overweight unhealthy ones he's prophesizing against.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 6, 2008)

What're you selling?


----------



## unconventional (Jun 6, 2008)

Lol, I'm not selling anything. I know my demeanor is less than eloquent, LOL, but that's not how I am in person. I tend to be a bit aggressive when I'm typing at work and you know how each of us likes to be a "Interweb Badass"
I've always had an aggressive edge to me, but most find their prior judgement of me to quicly dissipate in my presence.

I do literally nothing at work but research this stuff 24/7. I have come to learn techniques that render a cold usless within 24 hours. I have solved crippling back pain, cronic anxiety and panic attacks that rendered me useless and bound to the house months at a time. 

I've been diagnosed with depression, anxiety, bi-polar and all the other labels that the guessers give you to make you feel even worse and on top of that, you can now just have an excuse for your problems or behaviors and release your personal responsibility for your emotions to someone else who will rectify the problem usually with a pill that will leave you sapped, lifeless and limp-dicked. 

I've been there. I've taken every type of pill there is. I've been addicted to opiates, I'm a fucked up dude. But that's how I use to think. Most of this has to do with what you put in your body and the constant state of emotion you carry around with you.

I grew up with major violence 24/7 with my parents. I'm talking daily fist fights, police, blood, stitches. Never was I abused physically, but I spend 18 years daily wondering if someone was going to get killed. So I used that as an excuse for a long time for my wreckless feel sorry for myself behavior. However I realized that if my parents die, I still have the issues, so ultimately I'm responsible.

I've gone back to the past in meditation, realizing you can reach back to the past and change your future. Why? Because there really is no time. The only thing you have is now. I know that sounds new-agey and whatnot, but it's the truth. If you can be conscious of that 24/7 and dilligent in using what I call the observer part of you to monitor your state of being, you'll see the things that cause you to slip into the modes you don't want to be in. Often we slip into these modes unconsciously and wonder what the hell happened. 

I wrote a whole book on this shit if anyone is interested. "Owners Manual for the Human Brain." I'm no author, there are mucho grammar mistakes as I did not have it edited and most of the content people are not ready to hear. Especially towards the end of the book about how to literally become a new person. Most people have a dream, but they give up on it too quickly because they allow the senses to constantly dictate what is real and what is not. This leaves out a major percentage of reality. When we are quick to judge and assume and condemn, we lose a lot, a whole lot and are locked most often in the same situations over and over and over and wonder why change is so difficult. 

I have major problems with the way the system operates. I see things far differently than most and can't really even carry on a conversation with most people as my thinking is so fast and advanced I can't slow my thinking down enough to even communicate with most people. I really feel as if being here is a mistake. But I guess in a way it's a choice I made (free will and all) and I believe it's my lifes purpose to overcome this type of thinking and be a better role model to my 2 daughters than my dad was to me with his constant rage. 

Now if you do download and read this book, keep in mind, it's deep. Most are not ready to hear what it has to say because it conflicts with the belief systems of most and most aren't open to allowing new information in that is against what they believe. However if you come to realize that what you belive, probably 90% of it has been formed by outside influences other than your own, the light bulb will go on within your mind and you'll realize how much you've been deceived all your life. 

As mentioned, towards the end of the book, it gets real weird. Most can't even begin to comprehend what I'm saying, but if you don't have the capacity to try new things, things will forever remain the same and being that the brain likes to evolve, it gets sick quick of baseball, boobs and beer and this is why the soul has no use for the body at a certain age and kicks it to the curb. People should be living well into their 100's I believe, but in the age thing lies another problem which is so engrained as a belief, you don't even coniseder it as a belief but just a part of reality. What I'm getting at is the associations of doing and not doing certain things because of a number (your age), which is a wondeful recipe for and excuse to just give up.

I'm 37. I don't give a shit about 37. It means nothing to me. The way I view it is, I'm alive now and when I'm dead, I'm dead. I'm working on something that is completely outrageous. It's been my dream always of becoming a millionaire. I'm currently employing several techniques to engrain this in my consciousness. How it happens is no matter or concern of mine and the techniques have nothing to do with the bullshit movie "The Secret" which many have probably heard of and the current proliferation of the "Law of Attraction" in which the use of will is employed to make reality change, which is nothing but a failure method with the end result being nothing but frusteration. 

To go above and beyond, you have to develop a new consciousness. This is akin to multiple personality disorder if you will, but not as extreme. To change the outer, you must start within and not apply the will, but rest in a state consistent with the state you want to show up in reality. You must not venture out on path to make anything happen in the world. Nothing will change that way. Whether it be health, wealth or peace or love. You can have it all, but not by mere muttering of affirmations constantly which is another failure method. You must learn new techniques to be who you want to be. This is how people with multiple personality disorders have physical change happen instantaneously such as eye color shift and the disappearance and reappearance of scars. 

Why? Because they are literally two or more states of consciousness, so engrained within themselves that they don't have to think about it. If you have to constantly think and affirm who you want to be, the underlying tone is that of something that you're not. You can not hide or fool or trick yourself into believing something your not in consciousness. 

Well, I'm high as a kite and I got 6 new 12" speakers from WGS and a 4x12 cabinet which arrived today, kid is asleep and wife is glued to reality TV and Ima go into the basement into my room and bend a little reality. 

Here's the book if anyone is interested. Some might think it's bullshit, but it's allowed me to go from 10.00 an hour to over 100k a year. I'm not boasting or bragging. Money is a fucking illusion as well, most of which you don't ever physically hold in your own hand. I got to a point where I sort of capped myself in consciousness thinking that that amount of money was the end. Well I realize that no matter how much money you have, if you have the consciousness of lack, your always going to be broke. 

So my goal is not really about the money, but the personally expression of freedom and not to be involved any longer in modern day slavery. If your not deciding when your going to get out of bed, if you have people nagging at you to be at some corporate prison camp and on your ass because your 10 minutes late, you are a slave, you can deny it all you want. But you don't have to be. I learned that lesson the hard way and I'm still honing my techniques daily. I can not be of wealth if I'm walking around pissed off about my job and my boss. So I ignore those things and consistently rest in the feeling of fulfillment no matter the seeming evidence that reality tries to present to me and suck me back into the matrix. Look at my signature and think about it for a moment. 

I leave you with a passage from Jesus. I believe in Jesus, was raised Christian, but don't shove my personal beliefs down peoples throats. My God is not the God spoken of in the bible. My God does not judge, period. I belive in Jesus and practice the principles he tried to convey to people that was ultimately used by the Antichrist (Roman Catholic Church) as an excellent control mechanism for the masses. Fuck, we no longer need police, we've got God, and if you piss him off or break any of these rules, your going to go to hell. And oh, by the way, you were born a sinner. 

Here's the line from JC that I love when his disciples asked him how the end will be. 

"Have you discovered, then, the beginning, the you look for the end? For where the beginning is, there will the end be. Blessed he who will take his place in the beginning; he will know the end and not experience death."

I read that over and over and each time it gives me fucking chills. What is says to me is that we've been fooled basically. We're living in a dream that seems so real, we don't even question it. Our senses are so engrained in us from societal conditioning that we literally do not see a whole portion of reality because we're constantly looking for a day when things are going to be alright. Well, as most learn, usually on their death bed is that, that day never came. Why? Because our mind is constantly in the future looking for ways to make things all set. A failure method because there is no future. 

Sorry for the epic, and I completely derailed this thread about food and medicine, LOL, but hope that some find it interesting. 

Here's the book I wrote. I had no intention of selling it or anything. Most who have read it, skipped the content entirely only to tell me how much I screwed up on the editing and grammar. Including my PhD professer English teacher of a father who didn't have the time to edit it but was quick to mention the errors. LOL 

http://webpages.charter.net/kfarrelldba/owners_manual.pdf

I add a little note here:

I'm somewhat perplexed with my willingness to speak on such matters. Most think I'm full of shit. However the proof is in the ideas and techniques I mention. They are my beliefs and I only believe them because I got sick of the same thing happening over and over in my life in regards to health, wealth and love. I read virtually every self help book there is and realized where they all fall short. Small dialy applicable techniques we can use a small bit at a time to see results, build faith in ones self to eventually bend reality, literally. I guarantee, if one could really believe with 100% certaintly that 100,000 dollars was going to show up your doorstep tomorrow, it would. But how many of us have that amount of faith?

That's how miracles are done folks, not by asking God, but by thanking God. God does not help those who pray in case you haven't noticed. Most of the time I mean. Prayer does help, but I believe that thanking God instead and having 100% faith in anyting as "finished already" is the key to really moving mountains. If you keep asking for the same thing over and over, do you think God wants to help you? Do you ask a plumber over and over "can you reall fix the toilet man"

God only helps those who believe. Every religious book on the planet can be summed up in 3 words. Believe in God. Now enough talk about God, I don't want to piss off the atheists on here


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 6, 2008)

Unless I've misunderstood you, I don't think I really agree with some of that. Any kind of diagnosis makes us "guessers"? Stuff like depression, anxiety, etc is real. I do agree that the way most people treat it is bogus, though. I took pills for depression and anxiety for a while when I was younger. It helped the symptoms, but it made me feel like shit (made me feel nothing but artificially chipper, actually), and it didn't actually fix anything. That's why I stopped taking it and learned to deal with those kinds of things on my own, which ended up working even better for me than the pills were, which I think is in the area of what you were probably getting at there. I'm hesitant to take any kinds of medication unless I really feel I need it, which is very rare.

I think that whole, "time is an illusion, and now is all that matters" business isn't really a good way to look at it. When I used to think that way, nothing good came of it, and if I had continued to think that way, my life would be a mess right now. I see that kind of reasoning as the "don't let your past destroy your present" sentiment taken to an extreme. You did say something about changing the future, though, so maybe I misread something.

I wish money was an illusion, because then I'd have to worry a lot less about it!


----------



## unconventional (Jun 8, 2008)

Chief, I'm not saying that anxiety is not real. For fucks sake I've been battling it my entire life. However what pisses me off is that these assholes are quick to dispense a pill, but not so quick to give you applicable techniquest to learn to apply to eventually not have to take the pills.

The past few days, I've been plagued with panic and worry and 3 deadly panic attacks. I thought I was losing my mind. What do I do? I took some klonazepam. Why? Because it helps, while I figure out WTF is going on. No additional stress, no worry, so WTF? 

Well I was drinking tons of apple juice. I use to be a soda addict. I switched to organic apple juice a while back, but was consuming about a liter a day on top of the usual liter or so of water. I'm just one of those "always have to have a drink" type of people. Well at 180 lbs, I was sort of sick of being that weight. Now I'm 6'0 so I was by no means fat, but wanted to be 170. So, I made a grave mistake. I started drinking wifes caffine free (can't handle caffine in any form) diet coke. 

Well over a month, I lost 10 lbs. Then the anxiety starts a week ago and I'm going out of my mind worrying about it. Wife takes my blood pressure. It's like 40 points higher than it should be. So I sit down and meditate on it and ask God for the answer. I came out of the meditation and didn't think much about it then all of a sudden a few hours later I stumble on a site and the word ASPARTAME POISONING sticks out at me. Sort of like it was a red neon sign if you will. I click on it and the symptom list is astounding. Aspartame by itself is not bad really. However in the body it metabolizes as Formaldehyde. WTF? This is unreal to me. Now I admit, I'm the fucking moron that started taking it. But now that I know what is up, I'm calm and cool as I was before I started drinking this poison. 

So although the apple juice is bad in itself with sugar and all. I buy organic local produced farm brand and I really don't give a shit if I go back up to 180. Yesterday was the worst fucking day of my life. I had to drink about 8 beers and take 3 klonazepams to maintain my sanity. I hate alchohol. I hate anything that saps your energy. I don't understand why people love beer so much, it's beyond me. I mean do you just drink in order to fall asleep? Why not skip the beer and just go to bed. But I guess that's just me, I don't get it and if others want to do it, have at it and be happy. However stay the fuck away from the diet shit. OMFG

Mostly it was the dizzyness and almost passing out and lack of energy that was driving me nuts. I felt like a lump. Bones aching, dizzy after working out. No energy, no appetite. Look at this shit. Unreal

*Aspartame Side Effects*

The components of aspartame can lead to a number of health problems, as you have read. Side effects can occur gradually, can be immediate, or can be acute reactions. According to Lendon Smith, M.D. there is an enormous population suffering from side effects associated with aspartame, yet have no idea why drugs, supplements and herbs dont relieve their symptoms. Then, there are users who dont appear to suffer immediate reactions at all. Even these individuals are susceptible to the long-term damage caused by excitatory amino acids, phenylalanine, methanol, and DKP.
Adverse reactions and side effects of aspartame include:
Eye
blindness in one or both eyes
decreased vision and/or other eye problems such as: blurring, bright flashes, squiggly lines, tunnel vision, decreased night vision
pain in one or both eyes
decreased tears
trouble with contact lenses
bulging eyes
Ear
tinnitus - ringing or buzzing sound
severe intolerance of noise
marked hearing impairment
Neurologic
epileptic seizures
headaches, migraines and (some severe)
*dizziness, unsteadiness, both
*confusion, memory loss, both
*severe drowsiness and sleepiness
*paresthesia or numbness of the limbs
severe slurring of speech
severe hyperactivity and restless legs
atypical facial pain
severe tremors
Psychological/Psychiatric
severe depression
*irritability
*aggression
*anxiety
*personality changes
*insomnia
phobias*
*Chest
palpitations, tachycardia
shortness of breath
recent high blood pressure*
*Gastrointestinal
*nausea
diarrhea, sometimes with blood in stools
abdominal pain
pain when swallowing
Skin and Allergies
itching without a rash
lip and mouth reactions
hives
aggravated respiratory allergies such as asthma
Endocrine and Metabolic
loss of control of diabetes
menstrual changes
marked thinning or loss of hair
marked weight loss
gradual weight gain
aggravated low blood sugar (hypoglycemia)
severe PMS
Other
frequency of voiding and burning during urination
excessive thirst, fluid retention, leg swelling, and bloating
increased susceptibility to infection 
Additional Symptoms of Aspartame Toxicity include the most critical symptoms of all
death
irreversible brain damage
birth defects, including mental retardation
peptic ulcers
aspartame addiction and increased craving for sweets
hyperactivity in children
severe depression
aggressive behavior
suicidal tendencies 
Aspartame may trigger, mimic, or cause the following illnesses:
*Chronic Fatigue Syndrome*
Epstein-Barr
Post-Polio Syndrome
Lyme Disease
Graves Disease
Menieres Disease
Alzheimers Disease
ALS
Epilepsy
Multiple Sclerosis (MS)
EMS
Hypothyroidism
Mercury sensitivity from Amalgam fillings
Fibromyalgia
Lupus
non-Hodgkins
Lymphoma
Attention Deficit Disorder (ADD)


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 8, 2008)

That's why I hate diet soda and bitch at my friends and relatives who drink it. Not that any soda is good for you at all, but if you have to drink soda, I think you're better off with the regular stuff.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent read. 

I trying telling my friends about how bad milk is based on what I've learned from Tony Robbins...and they can't accept it. To fucking ignorant.

That's why they all have guts and I'm getting healthier and more muscular (with lots of working out) as the days go by.

I'm 24 btw, and I am aware that the American "Cuisine" is a load of bullshit. 

Fat fucking parents taking their fat fucking kids to fat ass McDonalds....it all makes me sick that we have to pay for their medical problems with our hard earned dollars.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2008)

philkilla said:


> Excellent read.
> 
> I trying telling my friends about how bad milk is based on what I've learned from Tony Robbins...and they can't accept it. To fucking ignorant.
> 
> ...



Been taking your glutamine?

I used to drink a hell of a lot of milk growing up. I quit drinking so much of it a few years ago, and I feel a lot better, and I used to have very bad allergies, and they have subsided. I still have to use a spray every once in a while, but that's because I have two dogs.

I've recently been getting these products:

Milk

They seem to be a pretty good alternative to regular milk in the grocery store that is worthless now.

P.S. That Simply Smart chocolate milk is the shit. Probably the best chocolate milk I've ever had.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 8, 2008)

I haven't taken the Glutamine yet. I need to do research to see what the hell it's gonna do to me...lol


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 8, 2008)

It will make yur pee pee smaller.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 9, 2008)

Did a little research on Glutamine. It's tough doing research on anything. 

Like Eggs. They're good, no, they're bad, no they're good, no, they're bad. Fucking drives me mad.

I tend to go with a lot of the old school theory. There was a doc from Britian way back that said, when you poperly cook an egg, it has more vitamins and minerals and nutrients that most of us get in a week eating the standard food pyramid bullshit diet. 

Anyhow, I detoxed pretty well from the Diet coke. I seriously was in very bad shape for about a good solid 2 days. I mean panic mode and it sucked. Klonazepam .5mg / pill, which is the smallest dosage did little to help. Then my wife took my blood pressure and said it was high and I freaked. 170 lbs, I'm 37, in the best shape of my life, eating 80% RAW and I got fucking high blood pressure?  Not happy.

So I did 2 days of mostly raw veggies, cauliflower, broccoli, carrotts and cabbage in the blender with water, organic self-made carrot juice and bentonite clay which is negatively charged and attaches to free radicals to clean you out. I did a coffee enema as well which made me feel like superman after. The clay is in liquid form. Sonnes is the brand. Google Sonnes Bentonite Clay. Indians used this stuff way back in the olden times for a multitude of things. 

The carrot juice cleanses your body, boosts your immune system and toxins collect in the liver. The caffine in the organic coffee in the enema goes through your bowel tract up to the liver where the caffine accelerates the liver into overdrive, producing bile and cleaning it out a lot quicker than normal. You spend 10 minutes on the bowl and your done. However the coffee takes time to prepare and you don't want to try this with a rack of ribs sitting inside you. You want to be cleaned out, and use a water enema prior to the coffee enema to clean you out first.

Holding anything inside you from the opposite direction if you've never had the pleasure is not easy like it sounds. You'll cramp bad and when I first tried this I could only hold anything like 2 minutes before a mad dash to the toilet. That's why you want to use distilled water first. I can never find it, so I usually get a couple gallons of cheap good spring water without clorine in it. If you go straight for the coffee without cleaning yourself out first with water, your going to cramp up and waste the coffee. It's a bit of a procedure to prep the coffee enema (google Gerson Coffee enema) so you don't want to waste it. 

Most laugh at me with the coffee enema stuff, but they're the ones that are walking around with a less than stellar bowel tract, so their loss. I'm not afraid to talk about it and it's funny when they are feeling down and out, they come to me and start asking questions. I claim by no means to be an expert about anything. I research and I base my info never on one source. When I hear a bunch of people saying the same thing, then I start to get interested. 

What's really great is that the caffine from the enema does not get into the sympathetic nervous system, which is a +1 for me as I can't do caffine as I'm high-wired as it is and it makes me shake bad and literally lose my mind. 

Dr. Gerson was poisoned and his simple therapy of carrot juice and coffee enemas is OUTLAWED in the USA. Imagine that ha? However many were cured from cancer. Michael Landon from Little house on the Prarie, a show back in the olden times was on the Gerson therapy down in Mexico where it's not illegal. His guessers in LA talked him into coming back and getting on chemotherapy and now he's dead. 

I'm not saying chemo does not have it's place, but it basically renders the very system that is designed to fight cancer (your immune system) useless, which sort of boggles my mind. It's as if they just want to kill you quicker and get the money for the medical expenses and move on to the next victim. There were many reported with Gerson to have received far more releif from the coffee enemas (which they took several daily) than from morphine 

I also maxxed out on vitamin C for a couple days as well. I have major gripes with Vitamin C as I might have mentioned as it only has 1 of the 24 constituants of naturally occuring Vitamin C as in raw fruits like Oranges and the like. However this fool isolated one of the 24 constituants in natural vitamin C, coined the term "ascorbic acid" and the FDA passed it as Vitamin C. It's a complete fraud that ascorbic acid is real Vitamin C. It's a preservative, not a fucking vitamin. 

Never the less, ascorbic acid was recommended for part of an aspartame detox so I took 9 grams over 2 days. The combo of all this stuff seemed to help out a lot and I ordered some of this stuff to help with the post trauma of the past few days 

It's called Serendyn and is all natural and has an 80% success rate. I've read many stories from multiple sources over the past couple days before I ordered it. Many claim it being more effective than prozac and all the other anti-anxiety meds out there. We shall see. 

Details: 
Worry dominates your life. You try to control your anxiety, but it often ends up controlling you. Restlessness and irritation prevent you from enjoying your day, and insomnia wont let you sleep at night. But now there is hope. With SEREDYN, you can face every day with a calm and confident outlook. 

The serenity of SEREDYN is achieved by combining the wisdom of nature with the power of science. Clinical research suggests that the natural compounds in SEREDYN can help relieve anxiety, insomnia, and panic attacks. By supporting the brains natural ability to relax, SEREDYN restores tranquility to your life without expensive or habit-forming drugs. 

SEREDYN'S proprietary formula quiets the restless mind and soothes the wounded spirit. Up to 90% of users report that SEREDYN effectively relieves feelings of anxiety. We encourage you to review the scientific research discussing the benefits of the SEREDYN formula. You can also learn more about how SEREDYN works to restore emotional harmony. 


Here's some interesting stuff on Glutamine:

*Glutamine - or L Glutamine - is traditionally considered a nonessential amino acid but may be conditionally essential in patients with catabolic (loss of muscle tissue due to disease) conditions. Glutamine -supplemented foods in these patients have been shown to prevent deterioration of gut permeability, protect against the development of intestinal mucosal atrophy, and improve nitrogen balance. *
*Glutamine levels in plasma and skeletal muscle are decreased in those with cancer. Glutamine supplementation can attenuate loss of protein in the muscle and protect immune and gut-barrier function during radiochemotherapy in patients with advanced cancer. 
L-glutamine is the most prevalent amino acid in the blood. Human cells readily manufacture L-glutamine and under normal circumstances, dietary intake and production of L-glutamine is sufficient. However, in times of stress or increased energy output, the body's tissues need more L-glutamine than usual.*
*L Glutamine 1,000 mg, 90 Capsules - Club Natural




*

*L-Glutamine has recently been the focus of much scientific interest. A growing body of evidence suggests that during certain stressful times, the body may require more glutamine than it can produce. Under these circumstances Glutamine may be considered a "conditionally essential" amino acid. Glutamine is involved in maintaining a positive nitrogen balance (an anabolic state) and also aids rapidly growing cells (immune system lymphocytes and intestinal cell enterocytes). In addition, Glutamine is a regulator of acid-base balance and a nitrogen transporter.

**Glutamine Serving Size:** 1 capsule* 
*Click here to buy Glutamine or to sign up to a FREE and very popular newsletter*
*Subscribe to a FREE Supplement Research Update newsletter. Twice a month you will receive an email with several studies on supplements and natural medicine topics, including glutamine, and their practical interpretation by Ray Sahelian, M.D.* 
*Suggested Use:** As a dietary supplement, take 1 glutamine capsule 1-3 times daily, preferably with meals, or as directed by your health care provider.

* *Benefit of Glutamine - Glutamine in Sports - Glutamine Research summary
Short-term ingestion of glutamine does not enhance weightlifting performance in resistance-trained men.
Heavy exercise induces impairment of lymphocyte function. Ten male athletes participated in a randomized, placebo-controlled, double-blind crossover study. Each athlete performed bicycle exercise for 2 h at 75% of maximum O(2) consumption on 2 separate days. Glutamine or placebo supplements were given orally during and up to 2 hours post-exercise. Most lymphocyte subpopulations decreased 2 h after exercise. Glutamine supplementation abolished the post-exercise decline in plasma glutamine concentration but had no effect on lymphocyte trafficking, Natural killer cell activities, T cell proliferation, catecholamines, human growth hormone, insulin, or glucose. This study does not support the idea that glutamine plays a mechanistic role in exercise-induced immune changes.
The combination of glutamine and creatine increases muscle mass and power. 

*


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 9, 2008)

I approve of this, you're 100% right. 


The food we eat in America is terrible.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, we all love to be right don't we? I'm joking. I'm only right to the extent that what I say becomes your truth. This is the major problem in society. People dictating what the truth is. There is no such thing as truth. Only experience that becomes engrained in you as wisdom that you share with others. 

What is means to them is up to them entirely until it gets them thinking and they incorporate someone elses ideas in their own life and perhaps it becomes wisdom for them. 

My only wish is to get people to think and realize these fucks like Rumsfeld and Monsanto Monsanto ~ Home

are fucking poisoning people in the name of profit. Look at that friendly website. I'll bet you don't know that Corruptsfeld is involved with that. He's the major polluter who does much to pollute your soda and your drinking water with flouride which is a by-product of aluminum. It's also interesting that alzheimers patients have aluminum deposits in their brain. Is there a connection? I don't know, but it makes you think.

Racketeering Charges Filed Against Donald Rumsfeld & Monsanto

I try to do my best to dissasociate myself from this shit as it makes me very upset. What gets to me is the number of people (millions) that still trust these pigs and look at me like I'm the fucking bad guy. 

I'm the bad guy? When did that happen?


----------



## Trespass (Jun 12, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Thanks, we all love to be right don't we? I'm joking. I'm only right to the extent that what I say becomes your truth. This is the major problem in society. People dictating what the truth is. There is no such thing as truth. Only experience that becomes engrained in you as wisdom that you share with others.
> 
> What is means to them is up to them entirely until it gets them thinking and they incorporate someone elses ideas in their own life and perhaps it becomes wisdom for them.
> 
> ...



Wow, Falling Down is such an epic movie (one of like 10 DVDs I own).

I read this thread through, and yeah, I completely agree with everything.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 13, 2008)

Dude, falling down is my 2nd all time favorite movie. 1st being Jacobs Ladder. 

It's good to see that not everyone is a fucking idiot asleep and stuck inside the matrix without even knowing it.


----------



## Drew (Jun 13, 2008)

You raise a lot of good points, but I don't agree with you across the board. 

Salt - again, everything in moderation is good for you. The human body needs salt, no doubt, but elevated sodium levels are also not good for the human body and can cause high blood pressure. Cutting salt for the sake of cutting salt is a bad idea, and there's probably a gain (if nothing else, in flavor) from going with something other than Morton's, but shoveling the shit down by the tablespoon is not such a hot idea either. 

diet soda - I agree, it's absolute shit. However, it's not that it's "low fat" or anything, but evidently according to a study I read recently it's the artificial sweeteners... The human race has been using natural sweeteners for ages, so we're used to reacting to them. A number of scientists did a study on mice where they fed them a steady supply of soda, and then after a few weeks, gave them one of two treats - a pudding flavored with a natural sweetener, and one with an artificial sweetener. Those who had the natural sweetener scaled back their soda intake to compensate for the added calories, while those with the artificial sweetener did not. It seems that a mouse body (and by implication a human one) is better able to recognize natural sweeteners as being bad for it, and adjust its "cravings" to compensate after a splurge, whereas it is not able to do so with an artificial one. As it's the nature of dieters to occasionally splurge, diet soda doesn't do as much to limit your sugar cravings and you'll actually end up consuming more calories if you're eating a diet heavy in artificial sweeteners. Then again, the only time I drink soft drinks, I have the decency to cut it with a lot of booze. 

Also, I STRONGLY question the "if it's not tasty, it's good for you" argument. If it's syrupy or sugary-sweet, then sure, but I for one happen to think fresh fruits and veggies taste great. Homemade bread is way better than the storebought stuff, and that's inarguably way better for you. I drink more water than anything else, booze and coffee included, and I'm not talking bottled or flavored water or anything, but the pure stuff from a tap (Somerville has relatively good drinking water). And as we've discussed ad nauseum elsewhere in this forum, food cooked from scracth using fresh ingredients always tastes better than storebought processed food. I eat a relatively good diet, but I'm not really a health nut - I just like to cook and use almost exclusively fresh ingredients. I cook based on flavor not nutritian, but if you just use the best ingredients you can get you'd be surprised how closely the two can sometimes intertwine. 

Points for not ranting against carbs, by the way. I'm half Italian - the Atkins diet is an affront upon my people. If you're not a pasta eater because it comes in a box, I suggest buying one of these. You can get them cheaper than this, but I'm pretty sure this is the make and model I have. The real win isn't that you're eating pasta devoid of preservatives - the real win is it tastes (and has a texture that is) fucking AWESOME.

Aside from that, well, a large part of my social life involves putting poisons into my body, so I should probably keep a low profile here.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 13, 2008)

You make some good points Drew and I'm not saying diet soda is the root of my problem. But when I read that it turns into formaldehyde in the body, WTF?

I just have started having panic attacks around the time I switched from apple juice to diet coke. So I'm basically elimating all the shit from my diet to rule that stuff out.

I seem to be extra sensitive to stuff it seems. Now yesterday I had a bad panic attack, in the car while driving my 8yo daughter home from my sister in laws (day care) and I was pissed. Not a good thing to have your heart pounding out of your chest while driving in rush hour with a baby in the car. Normally I would have pulled over and got out, but I defeated it by just getting super angry and repeating "bullshit" over and over in my mind. LOL, whatever works. 

If you've never had a panic attack, you probably have no idea what I'm talking about and that's a good thing. Now today I was a tad shaky, got up and did 30 minutes on the exercize bike and went to work a little panicky. Odd thing is at work I bought one of those vitamin waters, the one loaded with B complex. I don't know how good the quality of vitamins are in that water but after drinking some it seems the shakiness went away. So I researched B vitamins and was astounded to learn that people who smoke (me) have a reduced capacity to retain B vitamins. So perhaps I was depleated? 

However I have to watch myself as to not go on a witch hunt for what is wrong and focus more on what is right. That's the downfall of most mental type problems, being labeled and then rummaging through the past for answers. Don't go there. Focus on right now is key and not so easy to put into practice. 

I agree with you 100% about the bread thing. I've had REAL italian bread with real olive oil and there's nothing like it. Real pasta? Can't imagine it. I'd love to have the luxury of cooking good foods and I sort of disagree with my previous statement that good food tastes bad. You just have to have TIME to make it taste good, which wife and I don't. So for me, I just eat whatever is good for you as long as it's not in a box and I've been helping wife too. I cooked a shitload of good brown rice with a tad of quality olive oil and real butter (kays) and boiled some cabbage and broccoli, carrots and cauliflower. We've been eating that all week + a big pan of chicken breast I cooked with olive oil, marsala wine, some spices and minced garlic. Stuff was amazing. 

All of this is not the best with the oil and butter, but it's better than what my wife usually eats which is that mac+cheese shit in a box. 

Salt is another story. Again, in moderation yet, but the morts that most people have is GARBAGE. Go to RealSalt: Gourmet Sea Salt Kosher Salt All Natural Salt and you'll see what I mean. They have a mineral analysis on the site of the salt and if you never had real salt, you have no idea what I mean. I mean it's just salt right? How could one salt be different than the usual? Trust me, it is. 

Anyhow, I'm not a hard core granola bar earthy crunchy. But I have come to the point in my life where I know what makes me feel good and what makes me feel like shit. Good food = energy, alive, ability to concentrate better and have awesome meditations where my I'm able to literally shut my body off and there's no feeling like it. 

Now if I could get off the fucking cigarettes that would be key. Cigarattes do not relax you, the opposite and that's what most people don't realize. Anyhow that's enough out of my big mouth about this. Just keep your eyes open and look at labels, there's a lot of shit in food that you have no idea about and how you'll react to it and I don't think the manafacturer does or cares either.

One final point. What overrides anything that you eat is your consistent mental state. If your in a constant state of worry, that is far worse than anything you could ever eat. Finally, I make no point to be an expert. I base what I know off how I feel and things I've tried. Most of what you read has no bearing whatsoever on you as an individual until you incorporate it into your life.


----------



## WillingWell (Jun 14, 2008)

So, how many drugs do you take a day? All kinds included, whether they be vitamin, narcotic, or what have you.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 14, 2008)

B complex, quality fish oil 3g or so, serendyn. No vitamins, most food has all the vitamins you need and for the most part you piss them out. B complex is good though for the head.


----------



## Jachop (Jun 18, 2008)

A question for unconventional.

How about coffee? Good, bad, both? I barely drink it anymore I'm just curious. I've basically started drinking rooibos and green tea instead (and mostly not the shitty brands). What do you think about that?


----------



## unconventional (Jun 18, 2008)

Like Drew said, everything in moderation. I knew of a monk that used to drink coffee. It was part of a strict diet. One cup black per evening. It helps speed up the metabolism.

I can't do coffee at all. The caffine sends me into a panic attack. However this is all in my head right? 

Well, the caffine seems to have an adverse reaction to my stomach as well. So I just stay away from the stuff. Caffine free Sanka I do, but you have to ask yourself, is that really coffee? I mean people drink it for the caffine. Whatever. I do a cup in the morning on the way to work and that's about it. 

I do a chammille (sp?) tea with black tea after work which is good. I'm tring now desperately to get sugar out of my diet. I use about 5 tsp per coffee and tea. Coupled with all the sugar in drinks and whatnot during the day it gets to be ridiculous.

Sugar is a major contributing factor with anxiety disorder, as well as nicotine. I'll deal with the sugar first. One by one, I'll be back to what I once was. A happy kid that did not need any of this SHIT that we become addicted to. 

Green tea is good. A lot of antioxidants and bioflavonoids in it. There is a lot of shit brands out there. I'd try to find a reputable company if buying it. Go where the Chinese go, they know where the good shit is. I recentely discovered a green tea in disolvable powder form called Matcha. Good shit it is. I'm no stranger to a Starbucks Green Tea Latte with Soy milk on the rocks. Of course they put that Melon Surup in it, which is why it tastes good. 

There's a chinese lady in here at work. She brings real green tea in, in a baggie. Looks like an ounce of dope 

But there's no comparison between what she has and lipton green dead tea. Now I tend to be harsh in my judgements against commercial products. But it's like this. Even though lipton green tea might be dead, I'll take that a million times to one over a dunkin donuts ice coffee loaded with sugar and caffine. 

My point is this. Do some research and try to find the quality stuff, whether it be supplements or green tea or food. There's quality stuff around if you look, but it's time and it's work. In order to feel good and be heallthy, it takes a sacrifice and a firm mind. I will drink water and fucking starve before I eat that velveeta bullshit cheese and noddle crap my wife eats sometimes. Fucking cheese is not powder. WTF? 

I do firmly believe though, ones mind is far more powerful than the body and the foods we put in it. I'm not saying you can drink gasoline and survive if you believe it, but there is something to be said about the power of beliefs. You all know about the placebo effect. We piss out most of the meds and pills and whatnot we take. Some scientists say that drugs do absolutely nothing save for our belief in what they will do.

Fuck if I know, when use to take oxycontin, I was convinced they made me feel pretty damn good. That was before the oxy craze. I was on them close to a year. $5 each from a woman I knew. She got off the prescription and I stopped. 1 week of hell it was, LOL. 

Remember. Every buzz is short lived and comes with some sort of a price. That's what I've learned. I'm at the point where I can't do anything. Pot, beer, nothing but good food and healthy thoughts and exercize and guitar of course


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cool post man, I'm going to look into a few of those items (mainly the carrot stuff, I used to love eating carrots but stopped eating them as much because I've been going out instead of cooking ). My girl is staying with me for a few weeks over the summer and we've been cooking every night. Almost forgot that you can have fun cooking and the meals taste so much better (IMO) knowing that you're eating something that is quite a bit healthier.


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry if I came on a little strong on the diet soda, my roommate's hooked on the shit. She also, strangely enough, has occasional panic attacks. *cue twilight zone theme* However, with her I'm pretty sure it's her personality and not chemicals, though I'm sure the diet soda isn't helping things. 

And actually, we do predominantly use normal "table salt" in our household, but my roommate made the switch to sea salt about 6 months ago when he got seriously into baking bread, and all else aside on health benefits and whatnot, yes, it DOES make a significant difference in taste. 

The only reason I've been a little wary to switch over entirely is evidently iodine is a pretty important thing to get small amounts of, and I'm not sure where else in my diet I'd be getting it. I should look into that...


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh, by the way, if you use a food processor to mix dough and once you get the hang of it, I can beginning to end roll out enough linguine to serve maybe four people within a half hour, and about 15 minutes of that is just waiting for the dough to dry a little after you roll it into sheets and before you slice it. And since fresh pasta cooks in 3-4 minutes while most boxed pasta takes 15 (a factoid I suspect you'll find VERY interesting ) it really only takes me like ten or fifteen extra minutes of total cooking time to do fresh linguini instead of pasta out of a box. It's worth a look... 

If you give it a shot, one tip - you can buy specialty "pasta" flours, but really the best results I've gotten are with King Arthur Unbleached. Most american selmolina flour is too coarse to make good pasta dough.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 18, 2008)

My juicer can make past and bread. Too fucking lazy though. We've been cooking more though. Brown rice, boiled vegatables (cauliflower / broccoli / parsnips / carrots) and chicken baked with olive oil, garlic minced and marsala wine with balslamic vinegarette on it. Slice the chicken breasts into 4 lengths, put all that in a pan and cook. That's what we eat all week. Plus salads for dinner. A good quality whole grain bread too keeps you full. 

Drew, what's a simple recipe to make good bread? I have absolutely no idea how to make bread. Or, I should correct myself. I do have an idea, but not sure what to put in it. If I make a bread, I'd like quality stuff. Any ideas appreciated. Fuck it, Ima bake bread


----------



## Drew (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll talk to my roommate Colin, as he's really the bread expert.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 18, 2008)

Nothing like a good REAL Italian bread with real olive oil with some real salt in it. some undead cherry tomatos on the side. 

Fucking meal and a 1/2 if you ask me.

STORE BREAD = POOP


----------



## noodles (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, man! We're fucking genetically superior, man, I mean look at me, I'm a fucking Adonis! Regular people can't roll with us!


----------



## unconventional (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey, that guys got moobs


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 18, 2008)

It's from the bull shark testosterone.


----------



## Jason (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey Kevin why dont you steam your veggies instead of boiling?


----------



## Jachop (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that post Kevin. I'll do some research about the things I'll eat and try to make it even better. Thanks!


----------



## unconventional (Jun 18, 2008)

Jason said:


> Hey Kevin why dont you steam your veggies instead of boiling?


 
Yeah I know, I don't know how to steam them. Don't you need a huge steamer pot thing?

I know that steaming is better, any idea why?


----------



## Groff (Jun 18, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Yeah I know, I don't know how to steam them. Don't you need a huge steamer pot thing?
> 
> I know that steaming is better, any idea why?



You can buy a strainer like thing with a lid you put on top of a pot of boiling water. 

My mom has one, it'll steam anything but rice.


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2008)

unconventional said:


> Yeah I know, I don't know how to steam them. Don't you need a huge steamer pot thing?
> 
> I know that steaming is better, any idea why?



Nay you can just buy a steamer to go on top of a regular pot. Also you don't lose all of the nutrients like you do while boiling.


----------

